# Rik Emmett in Brantford On.



## Zeusse (Nov 16, 2006)

Heading to see Rik Emmett on Nov. 17 in Brantford looking forward to this big time haven't seen him since he did the Belleville Waterfront festival about 4 years ago...Playing at the Legion 90 I don't know where it is but I'll find it


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

So how was the show?

I haven't really kept up with his music. Saw him with Triumph 3 times back in the early 80s and saw him once shortly after his first solo album.

What kind of music? Shredding or acoustic?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I don't think he has done any shredding in a long time. He has been mainly acoustic for years now.


----------



## ne1roc (Mar 4, 2006)

He will be releasing a rock album very soon! He's still doing some final mixing and overdubs. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

ne1roc said:


> He will be releasing a rock album very soon! He's still doing some final mixing and overdubs. I'm looking forward to it.


IMO he should have stayed with rock  His solo on "Lay it on the Line" is one of my favorite examples of a great composed rock solo.

Saw Triumph a time or two back in the days and he really delivered the goods.


----------

